# Wrong color car in Tesla iPhone app



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

Curious if anyone else has seen this... my car was added to my app during delivery this morning and everything is connected and works great, but... the car is the wrong color. In the app the car shows as white, but I have silver. I thought maybe I was just seeing things, but I compared with a friend who has a silver S, and there is an obvious difference.

Car shows up correctly on my Tesla account online. Any idea how to get that fixed? I have to have my driver's side door handle serviced soon, so I will ask when I go in; just curious if anyone else has ever ran into this.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

sclyde said:


> Curious if anyone else has seen this... my car was added to my app during delivery this morning and everything is connected and works great, but... the car is the wrong color. In the app the car shows as white, but I have silver. I thought maybe I was just seeing things, but I compared with a friend who has a silver S, and there is an obvious difference.
> 
> Car shows up correctly on my Tesla account online. Any idea how to get that fixed? I have to have my driver's side door handle serviced soon, so I will ask when I go in; just curious if anyone else has ever ran into this.


Email [email protected]. They can fix it for you, usually within 24 hours. Or ask when you bring your car in for service.

This sort of thing has happened to a few Model S/X owners in the past (example). Some owners have even asked to change their car's image to a color or wheel setup different from what the car actually has!


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

sclyde said:


> Curious if anyone else has seen this... my car was added to my app during delivery this morning and everything is connected and works great, but... the car is the wrong color. In the app the car shows as white, but I have silver. I thought maybe I was just seeing things, but I compared with a friend who has a silver S, and there is an obvious difference.
> 
> Car shows up correctly on my Tesla account online. Any idea how to get that fixed? I have to have my driver's side door handle serviced soon, so I will ask when I go in; just curious if anyone else has ever ran into this.


Are you sure it's really the wrong color? The silver looks a LOT like white that I initially thought they made a mistake as well. Haven't seen a white Model 3 on the app though so I could be wrong. Here's what silver looks like in my app:


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

Maevra said:


> Are you sure it's really the wrong color? The silver looks a LOT like white that I initially thought they made a mistake as well. Haven't seen a white Model 3 on the app though so I could be wrong. Here's what silver looks like in my app:
> View attachment 7231


Hmm, that's exactly what mine looks like. Curious why the S is so distinctly different and is clearly different than the "silver" 3.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

sclyde said:


> Hmm, that's exactly what mine looks like. Curious why the S is so distinctly different and is clearly different than the "silver" 3.


Probably just the renders they used are a different tone.

You bring up a good point though, and I am curious to see the difference in colors with S/X cars vs the 3 in general.

If anyone has two of the same color Tesla and can compare colors as they show up on the app that would be awesome. Ahem.. anyone?


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Here’s what mine looks like


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

White, for comparison. (I'll try and copy Maevra's post above so they're side by side)


Maevra said:


> Are you sure it's really the wrong color? The silver looks a LOT like white that I initially thought they made a mistake as well. Haven't seen a white Model 3 on the app though so I could be wrong. Here's what silver looks like in my app:
> View attachment 7231


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> White, for comparison. (I'll try and copy Maevra's post above so they're side by side)
> 
> View attachment 7243


Thanks @Lovesword! Toggling back and forth quickly, I can tell there is a difference between white and silver on the app, though it is very subtle. The back-end pic shows the silver a lot more clearly vs. white.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Maevra said:


> Thanks @Lovesword! Toggling back and forth quickly, I can tell there is a difference between white and silver on the app, though it is very subtle. The back-end pic shows the silver a lot more clearly vs. white.


You bet! And great point, I didnt really need to quote yours as someone just needs to click any of our pictures and they can toggle through all of them.


----------

